# Flylady Week of October 11: the Kitchen



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week's zone is the kitchen. I got a head start and polished some of my cabinets with lemon oil.

*Monday Mission*: Spend 15 minutes doing a good scrub of your stove top. I like to use magic erasers on mine after soaking bad spots with dish soap mixed with baking soda. As with all of flylady, don't be a perfectionist--keep it to 15 minutes or less.

*Tues:* Clean your sliverware holder. Mine needs to be replaced and I'll be looking for a good one at goodwill.

*Wednesday*: Grab the trash bag and clean out your frig. Make a grocery list at the same time when you see what is needed. I did this today, Sunday. I am cooking all the vegetables today, Sunday, that need cooking and am cooking for the week. I'm making a vegetable and chicken curry (okra, cabbage, mushrooms, brocolli); ziti with grated zuchini, spinach and cottage cheese that needed to be used up)and a mongolian (not-beef) with eggplant, mushrooms, carrots. I'll freeze half for next week and will be eating these for the next few days.

*Thursday*: Declutter your plastic wrap or foil drawers/places. Toss empty boxes. In my case I need to combine some quart and gallon sized zip lock bags. And need to buy any that are on sale (I usually stock up for the year at harvest time when these go on sale)

*Friday:* This one is calling my name: Spend five minutes cleaning up and straightening up what you have under the sink. Make a list of any things you need, sponges, dishwasher detergent, magic erasers. Under mine, I keep newspapers that I use for cleaning windows and in place of paper towels when cleaning up spills and when chopping vegetables and scraping the non used parts onto the paper to put in the compost.I keep a tub that is easy to pull out that is filled with sponges, cleaning toothbrushes, scrapers, magic erasers....)


----------

